# Stainless Works "X-Pipe"?



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Does this company sell True or "true" X-pipe with their catback system. I already have their headers and I'm bout to get the catback to finish the install. I just gotta find a way to get the car towed out to a tuner show so i don't break my engine on the way there
http://www.stainlessworks.net/cart/index.php?cPath=199_223_224


I have a 06 Goat


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

jagyro said:


> Does this company sell True or "true" X-pipe with their catback system. I already have their headers and I'm bout to get the catback to finish the install. I just gotta find a way to get the car towed out to a tuner show so i don't break my engine on the way there
> http://www.stainlessworks.net/cart/index.php?cPath=199_223_224
> 
> 
> I have a 06 Goat



Yes it is a true X pipe.. I have Kooks headers with the SW catback and chamberd mufflers and I love the sound...


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

I was possibly thinking of putting LM2's on it instead of SW's but im guessing it will be way too loud that way. I still want to be able to pull into my garage without setting off every car alarm in my area.


----------

